# Seversky/Republic



## Wildr1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Major Alexander Seversky was one of the most interesting sagas of aviation. Seversky and his aircraft were some of the fastest and winningest A/C flying in the mid to late 30's Bendix Races. Born in Tiffis, Russia in 1894, trained at the Russian Naval Academy in 1914. He was selected for duty as a Naval aviator...during the following three years of war he claimed 13 aerial victories. He lost a leg in the conflict and was fitted with prosthesis. He was sent as a member of the Russian Naval Mission to the U.S. in 1918. When Russia dropped out of WWI, he offered his services to the U.S.. In 1927 he became a citizen. Seversky was commissioned a Major in the Air Corps Reserve. He is credited with designing the worlds first fully automatic bombsight. In February 1931, he founded the Seversky aircraft Corp. He built and flew the worlds fastest amphibian aircraft. His Board of directors voted him out as President of the company in 1939, they said he spent to much time devoted to research and not enough for large contract sales. The company reorganized and became known as Republic Aviation.

The Sev-3 amphibian










The Sev-3 with landing gear




The Sev-3 XAR competing for the trainer competition





The trainer the XAR became...BT-8

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow, I had no idea he was an ace. Great post!


----------



## daveT (Apr 14, 2018)

Seversky SEV-DS and Jimmy Doolittle.jpg

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Frank Fuller's Bendix racer 1938, SevS2 # 77 he won in 1937, finished 2nd to Jackie Cockran in 1938, and first in 1939 all flying severskys.Amelia Earhart, finished 5th in the 1936 race. Jimmy Doolittle flew a seversky in the race, Jackie Cockrun (a Woman) won in 1938 with # 13.

Doolittle's racer





Frank fullers crafts 1938, 1939









Jackie Cockruns 1938 Seversky AP7 winner, 1939 a/c

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## YGBSM (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! Hope you don't mind me adding a more recent photo into the mix...

1934 Seversky AT-12 'Guardsman' (essentially a two-seater P-35)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 14, 2018)

AT-12 Guardsman





Seversky SEV-XBT built for the trainer competion in 1936, only one was produced and it lost out to the BT-9








2 Place convoy escort fighter built in 1938 , toured europe, crashed in England April 1, 1939. SEV-2PA-BX


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## YGBSM (Apr 14, 2018)

Here are a few more of the AT-12:













If it's not leaking oil, something isn't right!


















Cat Tax (on an AT-12):


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 15, 2018)

The BT-8 was built under an Army contract in 1936, a total of 30 plus spares were ordered. Two were sent to Wright Field, 28 were sent to Randolph Field for pilot training. The BT-8 was the first modern, low wing trainer produced for the Army Air Corps. Built in Farmingdale Long Island next door to Grumman Aircraft Corp. Known as the potatoe patch, the Grumman Corp moved and Seversky took over the Grumman facilities.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2018)

Great stuff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## polo1112 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 20, 2018)

The next evolution of this famous line was developed from the Seversky racers. The P-35













Frank Bruck at tha 1939 war games. noted on the back of this photo





Bruck_Roswell Harding spartanburg


----------



## daveT (Apr 20, 2018)

P-35 photos from my collection

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Apr 20, 2018)

I found the remains of two P-35s that crashed in Michigan 1938!

More than 78 years ago, two military Seversky P-35 Pursuit/Fighter planes collided over Tawas Michigan, a small town located on the shore of Lake Huron. Back then it was rare to see planes flying around and pilot’s called their aircraft “ships”. At the time local aircraft accidents caused crowds of people to gawk at the crash sites and clamor for souvenirs from the wreckage. The accidents also made permanent impressions on the memories of the witnesses. The goal of this aviation archaeology investigation was to discover where the two Seversky P-35s crashed and record the history behind the accident before the history was lost forever. With time memories fade and the exact locations of where the planes came crashing down was forgotten. A news story was printed asking for the public’s help to solve this 78 year old mystery. Local knowledge was the key to finding the exact locations where these aircraft went down since the military's crash reports gave little information. Furthermore, there were several misspellings in the official accident report that complicated finding the locations. Several leads came pouring in with information leading to the locations and property owners. Finding artifacts at the crash site of a Seversky P-35 is historically significant because only one P-35 and two, P-35A's survive today. With the help of the local community and with the permission of the property owners the crash sites were discovered, searched, and artifacts were recovered.


----------



## Jimbob (Apr 20, 2018)

I have always loved the Seversky. Many years ago myself and others polished the Planes of fame AT-12 as volunteers. Since then I have made a career of restoring and maintaining war birds. I still have a place in my heart for the AT-12.


----------



## Conslaw (Apr 20, 2018)

daveT said:


> View attachment 490553
> View attachment 490554
> View attachment 490555
> View attachment 490556
> ...


I miss Wings and Airpower magAzines.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 20, 2018)

And Air Classics, I sent photos of F-94s to Air Power in the seventies. Very informative information on the crash in Michigan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

